# retiling bathroom wall



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Retiling bathroom walls on 3 walls around my bathroom. Is it honestly easier just to tear down the drywall and redrywall first. Or should I honestly attempt to remove old tiles and thinset?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

J187 said:


> Retiling bathroom walls on 3 walls around my bathroom. Is it honestly easier just to tear down the drywall and redrywall first. Or should I honestly attempt to remove old tiles and thinset?


Trust me: Much eaiser to tear it all down and re-do drywall and cement board (in wet areas)...then install new tile...


----------

